# Attestation of Educational Certificates



## konkana (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi All, I have decided to accept the an offer from Dubai. As I understand now, there is a long process of getting educational certificates attested from India, before getting the employment pass in UAE. Anyone of you gone through the same ordeal? Would be great to get some tips..are there agents who undertake this entire process? Please help...


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

There have been a million threads on this. Search the forum.


----------

